# D&D ES-31B - certificates / documents



## brainzel (Jun 15, 2009)

Hi,
I need some EMC -electro magnetic compatibility (EMV in germany) certificate to get my automobile registration.

I asked D&D but they relegated me to the salesman and nothing happened.

I hope someone could help me or knows someone who can.
Thanks.


----------

